
Never start a trade war with an autocracy - PretzelFisch
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/04/27/why-you-should-never-start-a-trade-war-with-an-autocracy
======
lefstathiou
Autocracies are fragile things. Autocrats know this, and we see plenty of
evidence to support their increasing paranoia. I’ll be curious to see how this
all plays out if their investment does not bear fruit and Trump gets
reelected.

------
thirstywhimbrel
Arguably China should have targeted purple states rather than red states. Most
states that thrive on soybeans are unlikely to flip regardless of pressure.

Edit: The EU might have had a better strategy with the rust belt...

Second edit: I mean, no one should target anyone, I don't want anyone to
suffer here, I was just surprised that their electoral college math is so poor
for such an otherwise calculated strategy.

------
neckardt
Paywalled for me. Anyone have a solution?

~~~
ErikAugust
Also reduces article page size by 68%:
[https://beta.trimread.com/articles/1142](https://beta.trimread.com/articles/1142)

